# Help using 5000 gallons of homemade brine.



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Long story short I made roughly 5000 gallons of sodium chloride mixed at Kabota's numbers for salinity. This mixture has set in our tanks for a few years now without any problems. Last winter I checked a few times and it never froze up as far as I know. What should the hydrometer read as far as being safe to apply to our lots?

Also can I mix this solution with natural mineral well brine and spray the two? I was told there is no way to mix the two and get any decent results at all. 

Not sure what to do now??? Thanks in advance


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

depending on the temp - at 60 degrees your salimeter should read 23.3%...
there is a chart to follow if the temp is anything other than that...

if you made it right the first time nothing should have changed?

don't see any issues mixing in well brine...dont expect any big major performance improvements though as your watering down the well brine...


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

NorthernSvc's;1866387 said:


> depending on the temp - at 60 degrees your salimeter should read 23.3%...
> there is a chart to follow if the temp is anything other than that...
> 
> if you made it right the first time nothing should have changed?
> ...


23.3%. Perfect!! I thought that was the % but couldn't remember.

As for watering down the well brine with my brine...... We sprayed 100 gallons per acre with the "homemade" mixture, as long as I can spray a similar mixture with similar results I will be happy. Just need to move this "mixture"


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

If you are just looking to move it, you can move it to my tanks......

23.3% with this one....http://www.sanjosescientific.com/servlet/the-1822/Hydrometer--dsh--Sodium-Chloride/Detail








88.3 % with this one..... http://www.sanjosescientific.com/servlet/the-1821/Hydrometer--dsh--Sodium-Chloride/Detail








1.179 with this one... http://www.sanjosescientific.com/servlet/the-1807/HYDROMETER--dsh--SPECIFIC-GRAVITY/Detail

Hydrometer Temperature Correction Charts


----------

